# Berklee College of Music Per Diem Police Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Why does the word Berklee, Berkeley, Berkley have to have so many ways to spell it? Sheesh.


*Per Diem Police Officer*
Berklee College of Music 
in Boston, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Adjunct/Part-Time
*Posted:* 07/19/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety
Job Description:

Berklee College is the preeminent institute of contemporary music and the performing arts, offering undergraduate and graduate degree programs at its campuses in Boston, Massachusetts and Valencia, Spain, and through its award-winning distance learning program, Berklee Online. Dedicated to nurturing the creative and career potential of the world's most inspired artists, Berklee's commitment to arts education is reflected in the work of its students, faculty, and alumni-hundreds of whom have been recognized with Grammy, Tony, Oscar, and Emmy awards. With students and alumni from more than 100 nations and educational partners across the world, we are forging new connections among art forms, musical traditions, and technologies to build a dynamic, diverse, and collaborative global arts community.
The Berklee Public Safety Department is a full-service police agency that serves the Berklee Community and operates 24 hours a day, seven days a week. All officers are sworn Special State Police Officers and deputized in Suffolk County. *We are seeking a Per Diem Police Officer, which is a uniformed position. The officer will be required to perform all the duties of a police officer while working their respected shift or shifts.* Safety and security are a responsibility shared by the entire community, our mission is to enhance the safety and quality of life at the Berklee College of Music by working in partnership with the community to promote public safety and crime prevention through education and enforcement, to maintain public order while preserving the legal rights of all individuals, to provide effective, efficient and courteous service and to reduce the impact of crime. To fulfill this mission, the department fosters a culture of prevention through an organizational commitment to the philosophy of community-oriented policing and problems solving, (COPPS). The core of the COPPS philosophy is, building long term meaningful partnerships with community stakeholders and working collaboratively with them to identify and address problems and their root causes in a joint effort to reduce or prevent crime, disorder, fear of crime, and to improve the quality of life.
*POSITION MINIMUM REQUIREMENTS:*
Applicant must be a United States citizen 
Applicant must possess a High School diploma or GED equivalent
Applicant must be at least 21 years of age
Applicant must have an active Massachusetts Driver's License
Applicant must have an active Massachusetts License to Carry a Firearm (M.G.L.c.140, section 131) (Without restriction)
Applicant must successfully pass the Human Resources Division (HRD) comprehensive medical exam
Applicant must successfully pass the Human Resources Division (HRD) Physical Ability Test (PAT)
Applicant must be able to successfully complete a Municipal Police Training Committee (MPTC) certified basic police Recruit Officer Course and obtain and retain their POST (Peace Officers Standards and Training) certification; their Special State Police powers in accordance with M.G.L. ch.22 s. 63; and their Suffolk County Deputy Sheriffs powers
Applicant must be eligible for appointment as Special State Police Officer in accordance with M.G.L. ch.22 s. 63
Applicant will be required to successfully complete a period of "field training" and show their proficiency in the proper use of department issued firearms, equipment, and vehicles
Successful candidate(s) will be required to pass a comprehensive background investigation, a pre-employment psychological examination, and a pre-employment medical exam
As a condition of employment the candidate will need to be fully-vaccinated against COVID-19 or submit documentation to seek an exemption
*Applicant must submit a cover letter and (2) letters of reference with their application*

*POSITION PREFERRED REQUIREMENTS:*
Applicant would have an Associate's Degree in Criminal Justice or related field from an accredited college or university or a Bachelor's Degree in any subject matter from an accredited college or university
Applicant would have obtained their POST certification by having completed a Municipal Police Training Committee (MPTC) certified basic police Recruit Officer Academy and/or obtained a permanent exemption from the Municipal Police Training Committee (MPTC) that has been approved and accepted by the Massachusetts State Police
Applicant would have active certification in CPR/First Aid/AED
Applicant would have campus law enforcement experience
Applicant would have knowledge of the ARMS and/or IMC operating system(s)
Applicant would have knowledge of police procedures and practices, the laws of arrest and criminal procedures
Strong ability to understand the dynamics and culture of an institution of higher learning

*ESSENTIAL FUNCTIONS/PRIMARY DUTIES AND RESPONSIBILITIES:*
1. Protect life and property. Working as a member of a team, and in problem solving partnerships with the community, actively seeks to identify safety and security related problems and concerns and take the necessary steps to resolve those problems or concerns efficiently and effectively.
2. Respond safely and rapidly to emergency calls for police service such as reports of crimes in progress; suspected criminal activity; medical emergencies; environmental emergencies; fires, fire alarms; motion and intrusion alarms; and accidents, etc. Render aid and assistance to victims, advising them of available services, and making the appropriate referrals to available resources. Conduct thorough initial investigations of incidents and follow up investigations as assigned. Assist Massachusetts State Police, Boston Police, Boston Fire; Boston EMS; and other public safety services as requested and/or required.
3. In accordance with law, best practices and well as established policies and procedures, properly responding to and reporting incidents that are in violation of law, including arresting violators, seeking criminal summonses, testifying in a court of law and other duties associated with the criminal justice system or college rules and regulations.
4. Prevent criminal activity in and around Berklee College through highly visible, omnipresent police patrols. Attend community events and speak to students, faculty and/or staff regarding strategies and tactics to stay safe.
5. Using data to inform preventative patrol tactics and problem-solving strategies.
6. Performing traffic direction, parking enforcement, and crowd control duties as assigned.
*KNOWLEDGE, SKILLS, AND ABILITIES REQUIRED:*
Knowledge of police practices and investigative procedures of a comprehensive campus law enforcement program.
Knowledge of pertinent Federal, State, and local laws, codes, and regulations.
Effectively use and qualify with law enforcement tools and weapons including firearms, batons, defensive tactics, and other safety equipment.
Operate specialized law enforcement equipment including specialized police vehicles, radios, and video systems.
Meet the physical requirements necessary to safely and effectively perform the assigned duties.
Act quickly and calmly in emergencies; displays willingness to make decisions; supports and explains reasoning for decisions; balances team and individual responsibilities. 
Interpret, apply, and make decisions in accordance with applicable Federal, State, and local policies, laws, and regulations.
Commitment to diversity, equity, and inclusion, and furthering a welcoming work environment. 
Communicate clearly and concisely, both orally and in writing; speaks clearly and persuasively in positive or negative situations; and responds well to questions.

*Schedule:* Per Diem
This document does not create an employment contract, implied or otherwise, other than an "at will" employment relationship.
Diversity, Equity, Inclusion & Equal Employment Opportunity at Berklee: 
We support an inclusive workplace where everyone excels based on personal merit, qualifications, experience, ability, and job performance. Berklee affirms that inequality is detrimental to our faculty, staff, students, and the communities we serve. Our goal is to make lasting change through our actions. Berklee is committed to providing fair and equitable consideration of all employees and applicants without regard to race, color, religion, ancestry, age, national origin, place of birth, gender, sexual orientation, gender identity or expression, disability, genetic information, or status as a member of the armed forces or veteran of the armed forces, or any other category protected by federal, state, or local law.
As part of this commitment, Berklee will ensure that persons with disabilities are provided reasonable accommodations. If reasonable accommodation is needed to participate in the job application or interview process, to perform essential job functions, and/or to receive other benefits and privileges of employment, please contact the Human Resources Team at [email protected] or call 617-747-2375.
_Berklee is committed to increasing the diversity of our institution, community, and the curriculum. Candidates who can contribute to that goal are encouraged to apply and to identify their strengths in this area._
_Currently enrolled Berklee students are not permitted to apply for staff or faculty positions._
*Employee Type:*

Temporary (Fixed Term)
Berklee College of Music is an Equal Opportunity Employer.


----------

